# Chocolate Biscotti Cream jar soap photo



## oasisbath (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello all, 

I brought back my whipped cream soap in a jar. New scent is chocolate Biscotti with real, organic, soy free chocolate swirled in.

Imagine a rich, nutty, chocolate, silky lather using your bath pouf. Soap can be used all over, face soap or a shaving cream.

Remember it is soap however you may crave a dessert when you smell it!

[





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jun 17, 2011)

This is making me hungry ... it looks fabulous!


----------



## Jezzy (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow!!! Nice!


----------



## Relle (Jun 17, 2011)

Mmmm, a Sunday in a jar.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jun 18, 2011)

It just looks TOO real. Psychologically I'd feel like I was smearing something sticky on myself!


----------



## CiCi (Jun 18, 2011)

People on diets should NEVER buy that soap. I suspect they would give in to temptation and try to eat it. It looks wonderful!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2011)

Yummo!!!! That looks very tempting!


----------



## ewenique (Jun 18, 2011)

That looks lovely!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 19, 2011)

That's just cruel. Now I want ice-cream. Love it!  :wink:


----------



## MsDee (Jun 19, 2011)

WOW!! That looks so Good! :shock:


----------



## eshell (Jun 19, 2011)

It definitely does look good enough to eat!


----------



## Elly (Jun 20, 2011)

wow is that really soap?


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 25, 2011)

*Chocolate feeling sticky on the  skin*



			
				Fullamoon said:
			
		

> It just looks TOO real. Psychologically I'd feel like I was smearing something sticky on myself!



Did you know real chocolate is actually good for the skin?

It is not sticky at all and just feels like silky, creamy, moisturizing soap in a whipped form.  You should consider a sample and decide 

Many soapmakers use real chocolate and cocoa powder too. :wink:


----------



## brandnew (May 17, 2012)

so do you pipe it in the jar and it stays soft?!? It's beauteous!!!


----------



## Genny (May 18, 2012)

brandnew said:
			
		

> so do you pipe it in the jar and it stays soft?!? It's beauteous!!!



I doubt the op is going to answer since the thread is from last summer and they only have 11 posts.  But I agree it does look beautiful.


----------



## kellistarr (May 19, 2012)

Wow.  Your cream soap looks amazing.  I plan on learning how to do this.  Great job.


----------



## brandnew (May 19, 2012)

where do you learn? What's it called? Whipped soap is solid...what do you call this one? creamed soap?


----------



## Suisan2 (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's called cream soap.

BrambleBerry sells a book on it (http://www.brambleberry.com/Making-Crea ... P4275.aspx) and there are a fair number of tutorials out there on it.

http://yummysuds.blogspot.com/2010/02/c ... orial.html

It's a type of liquid soap (using KOH instead of NaOH) that goes through a hot process, and then as it cures, it gets creamier.


----------



## raysofcolorado (May 22, 2012)

That looks amazing!  Makes me hungry


----------



## oasisbath (Jun 1, 2012)

*Re:*



			
				Genny said:
			
		

> brandnew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes it is piped in a jar however soap stays soft no matter what.  It is whipped soap that can be used all over, shaving or a face soap.  I no longer have in stock due to supply is costly however I plan to bring it back soon.

You can see more of my goodies on http://www.facebook.com/oasisbathsoap


----------

